# My Motors



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi
Heres a few pix of my cars,
It all started with the the Two's
Matt black mr2 has a yamaha Beams 3s gte turbo engine with 330bhp 
running on 19's
my red mr2 is tuned but stock looks running slicks for the track


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

after the taste for power i got my first skyline,R33 gtst


























But its not a GTR


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

But then i wanted more so was time to shop for a GTR
approx 450hp



































will start another thread on the build of this later


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

so cause im building this up for the track n its off the road i was missing my
GTR which used to be my daily so i got this to keep me going he he



































its a stunning clean GTR but like usual the bloody power bug hits 
n its in the shop now getting a rebuild with forged pistons n all that 
but sticking with the twin turbos on this GTR


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

So now that both GTRs are in the garage for the winter n for their builds i need a new daily with a bit of go to keep me happy 
so i picked up an EVO4 to get me through the winter


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm Not feeling the exhaust on the mr2 in the 6th pic. Lmao


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to reiterate Unique A/S' sentiments. That exhaust is extremely bizarre.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

sooo many cars


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

the beauty of modifying, love it or hate it 
ive an original 2000gt wide arch kit for the other MR2 but not going on till the blue gtr is ready for the track,would wreck it otherwise ha ha
ive 2 run arounds to r4vens so 1 for every day of the week now ha ha ha


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm a big MR2 fan...but that exhaust!!

I owned a genuine TRD2000GT btw, they are actually excellent at track work, nice wider track.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

ah cool,very nice toni,the old trd2000gt ? or the mk2 with the wide kit?

yeah if everyone liked the exhaust it would be no fun 
we did that 4 years ago now but spent way to much on the car to sell it ha ha


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

MK2, funnily enough re-featured in Jap Performance this month as second best Toyota of the year.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

oh nice ha ha, do you still race the mr2's


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep...it's in my garage atm now season has ended...


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

ah cool  have fun next season


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the red leather retrim on the MR2. They do respond well to interior upgrades.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

respond well?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry when i read your comm i read,do they respond well Not They do respond well,
sorry they do yes  makes a huge diff alright


----------



## Doom_alive (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice mr2.
Cool Exhaust.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

cheers man, not to everyones liking but hey thats the fun of it


----------



## lmn30 (Apr 13, 2008)

love evos...esp the evo 6 tommi mack ed


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

cheers geewhizz n imn30,yeah the T.M ed evo is sweet,prefer 5's myself but the 4 is a grand daily bus,
picking up the evo thursday after a little service,new belt kit n plugs n filter, battery holder,new prop shaft,transfer box n rear diff,all fluids,evo 8 rear hubs n lower arms n sent it in for body detailing to so should be all shinny tomorow when i pick it up:smokin:
Cheers to Rob again in RSI:bowdown1:
(thinking of an evo6 6 speed box for it,not liking the 5speed rs box,gears are to short so turbo is always spooled up n ready for a fight :runaway


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

picked up a new daily bus as the White EVO4 is for sale,
Brittish racing green A4 estate,Eco bus haha


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, looks like you grew up 

Because that MR2 looks disgusting


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

cheers, its marmite :smokin:


----------

